# Bush ID.



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Can anyone ID this bush for me? It produces Siamese twin like Berry's.







thanks everyone!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

could it be a honey berry bush googled it and they looked very similar


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Nah these are little red Berry's.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like amur honeysuckle, IMO.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Some type of invasive honeysuckle.
Fact sheet: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/dnap/invasive/1amurhoneysuck/tabid/1996/default.aspxhttp://

This grows in untended fields where I live. Smells beautiful when it blooms, but it tends to take over.

Edited to add- and a good reason to pull it out- ticks. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101011173245.htm


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

That is honeysuckle. It isn't really a bush. It is more like a vine that grows up bushes or trees or whatever. You can make jelly from the blossoms and they smell just heavenly. I feed the tender new growth on the vines to my rabbits. It is invasive.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like honeysuckle. Those berries are poisonous. The flowers are edible.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

here's the berries of it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

looks like you have honey suckle flowers on an autumn olive bush  Those pictures are of two different species.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Well poop I thought they where the ones with the berries. What's the one with the berries?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Autumn olive, I'm pretty sure, and the other is a more northern type of honeysuckle.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Honeysuckle climbs trees and bushes. I have some climbing an Autumn Olive out back as well. An understandable mistake to make. I did notice the red berries have set on the A.O. when I was looking around a few days ago.

Next time the honeysuckle blossoms, I want to collect them and try making honeysuckle jam.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Heard AO. Is edible anyone have any recipes for jams and jellies?


----------

